# BP Shotguns????



## snook24 (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about these...are there any cheap ones out there? Ive been wanting one to try out for turkeys but the only ones I can find are around $600-700  Thanks for any help


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 1, 2010)

*White Rifles LLCWhite Thunder and Tominator 12GA BP Shotguns*

Check out what Doc White has:

*LINK*:  $350 White Thunder 12GA Muzzleloading Shotguns For Sale (Scroll Down to #619 and #620)

Here is my White Rifles LLC Tominator 12GA:







Here is what it does at 40 yards with 2 ounces of Hevi-Shot #6s, BPI Turkey Ranger wad, and  100-grains of Swiss ffg ('2F') real black powder through a Hastings .665" 1-inch extended turkey choke (choke tube system is the oddball Hastings Choke II system):






The White Thunder and Tominator 12GA ML shotgun stocks MUST be bedded like a centerfire rifle on these particular 12GA muzzleloading shotguns.  Few cartridge shotguns come even close to performing this well.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 1, 2010)

snook24 said:


> Thanks for the help



No problem.

If you like Traditions black powder firearms, check out their 12GA Pursuit Pro black powder muzzleloading shotguns.  Very good shotguns IMO.


*LINK*:  Pursuit Pro Break-Open Shotgun (Click Here)


I think Cabelas has a .50 cal barrel / 12GA shtogun barrel (threaded for WinChoke) combo for a decent $399 price....

*LINK*:  Traditions™ Pursuit Pro Fur and Feather .50-Cal./12-Ga. Combo (Clcik Here)


You can purchase wads, shot, buffer, etc. at Precision reloading or at Ballistic Products Inc.


*LINK*:  Precision Reloading Shotshell Reloading Supplies (Click Here)

*LINK*:  Ballistic Products Inc. (Click Here)

.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got one of the first Tominators Doc White built. They are sweet and after you carry one you will feel like you have forgotten to take a gun with you they are so light. I'll betcha Doc can throw you one together for less than a new one. I'd get a Tominator if you are serious about a BP shotgun for turkeys.


----------



## Son (Jan 1, 2010)

I bought a H & R 12 guage BP shotgun back in the 1970's. Percussion, spring is too weak, sometimes it doesn't bust the cap. But when it does, look out.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a Knight TK2000. It patterns very well. 

I paid less than $300 for mine on sale a few years ago. 

Chuck


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought a shotgun bbl for my Optima from CVA. They had the bbls on clearance for 40.00. May want to check into that as an option. 

Unfortunately my Optima was stolen so now Im stuck with a bbl and no gun


----------

